# KHS montana crest FR



## blur247 (May 14, 2004)

just purchase one in reasonable condition. Suntour running gear. wonder if any one knows its vintage . Frame says its double butted chromoly.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

blur247 said:


> just purchase one in reasonable condition. Suntour running gear. wonder if any one knows its vintage . Frame says its double butted chromoly.


Do you have a pic? What color(s) is is?


----------



## blur247 (May 14, 2004)

*Pictures of the beast*

Bike purchased in New Zealand for around $25USD - everything in working order


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

blur247 said:


> Bike purchased in New Zealand for around $25USD - everything in working order


neat!

-mtnwing


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> neat!
> 
> -mtnwing


Gotta figure pre 1990 based on the brakes.

My guess is 1988/89 or earlier.

-mtnwing


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Gotta figure pre 1990 based on the brakes.
> 
> My guess is 1988/89 or earlier.
> 
> -mtnwing


Very good guess. I have an old KHS catalog at home. I'll take a look tonight.

I bought a '93 KHS brand new (back in the day), and this bike definitely pre-dates my bike by several years.


----------

